# Crappies



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

Got three very nice crappies last night. The smallest being 13" and now need to find a very good taxidermist to mount them for me. Any suggestions? I will try to do a search also, but wouldlike to get referrals. I'm thinking of a nice grouping on some kind of drift wood???


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

well it would help if you would fill out your profile so we know where you even are at... to give you area specific referrals.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey Dave How's it going? Gezz sounds like you got some nice Crappie. Larry does a decent job on his crappie but Curtis does a super awesome job. Here is a few of the first crappie that Curis ever did. I am not sure what he charges but would definitely be worth checking out!! Good Luck!!


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm near Lansing. Do you have a contact for Curtis? I don't think I know him??

Thanks
Dave


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Curtis is on Price St in Ionia. 

Here is his number 616-527-0991.


----------



## KingSalmon (Aug 9, 2002)

I myself am a fish taxidermist, but I recommend DZTaxidermy's work...he's da man when it comes to fish!


----------

